# Which Brands of Wheels Win???



## Monte Sonobe (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey guys, so I'm saving up to get some wheels for my S14, and I have a few wheel brands in mind that I already sort of like. However I want to hear from you all on which brands you recommend. I do have a sort of standard for the wheels, being that they must be forged, 1-piece, and I generally prefer ~10 spoke wheels. 

The current wheels I'm looking at are the Volk CE28's, for an idea of what style I like.

Any other brands I should also consider?

P.S. Yes my 240 has the 4-lug still but I'm converting it as soon as I get some wheels.


----------

